# Visiting a patient in Blanchardstown hospital



## burmo (7 Jan 2013)

Hi,

This may seem like a self-evident question... my partner may be staying in Blanchardstown hospital for a few days. When they say visiting hours from 8am-8pm do they mean everyone or would her partner be allowed to stay by her side outside of those hours?


----------



## Berni (8 Jan 2013)

They generally mean everyone, particularly if she is on a ward.


----------



## burmo (8 Jan 2013)

I'll find out in a few hours, I'm having fun waiting in A&E!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## amtc (8 Jan 2013)

My dad was in A&E there recently and there was no problem staying for as long as possible. Just make sure to bring a seat as none provided. I laughed the first night when I saw someone coming in with a stool!


----------



## burmo (8 Jan 2013)

?! One has to laugh... Still here waiting..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mjbo (8 Jan 2013)

I thought the visiting hours were restricted - see link http://www.connollyhospital.ie/en/PatientsVisitors/VisitingHours/


----------



## Daffodil (8 Jan 2013)

Make sure you feed the parking meter while you're there.  They have clampers there who have no sympathy whatsoever if you're over your time - even if you're visiting a dying patient as was my experience recently.


----------



## AlbacoreA (8 Jan 2013)

Best to get someone to collect the car or drop it home.


----------



## amtc (9 Jan 2013)

No I was serious! Doctor to visit my dad sat on an upturned rubbish bin! I am only a few months after back surgery myself and had to stand. Didn't appear to be an issue with the hours in A&E but with the amount of people, which you can understand. So only one at a time.

In the ward it is stricter re time, and only 2 visitors at a time. 

I too would second the comment re clampers - they patrol like mad


----------

